# Problems with Federal 9mm ammo?



## WaltP

I just fired two mags of Winchester 9mm Luger 115 grain FMJ practice rounds through my relatively new Glock 19 Gen4 at an indoor range--smooth as silk. Then I ran 80 rounds of Federal Champion 9mm Luger 115 grain FMJ RN practice rounds through it, and the gun jammed after every two or three rounds. After firing the last round in each mag the slide did not remain open as it should have. Are these just weak loads (a whole 100 count box of them?!!), or is there something else going on? I don't recall where I bought the Federals, but it wasn't Walmart. Probably bought them at the range a few months ago. Anybody else experience this? Thanks for your comments.


----------



## pblanc

I have had no problems with Federal Champion and I have shot a good deal of Federal American Eagle as well as Federal HST self-defense ammo. But what you describe does sound like under-powered ammo. I have heard about this type of thing happening with many different brands so I don't think it is unique to Federal. As an example, I have shot thousands of rounds of Privi Partizan (PPU) 9 mm ammo, as well as the brass-case Monarch 9mm ammo sold by Academy Sports (which is also made by PPU). Never had a problem with it until I bought two 50 round boxes of PPU branded 115 grain 9mm ammo year before last. All 100 rounds were underpowered and would not reliably cycle the slide of my two 9 mm Berettas, which had eaten every variety of 9 mm Luger ammo I had fed them. And I have not had problems with PPU ammo since.

I would say that if one round in a box is underpowered, there is a fair chance they all will be.


----------



## WaltP

Thanks, pblanc. Makes sense. It's just I'd hate for it to happen the moment I'm relying on the ammo for something more serious than target practice (which I hope never happens).


----------



## Craigh

This is one reason I don't use 115 grain ammo as practice or carry ammo. That bullet weight in slightly under powered loads can and will fail at times. I've long moved up to 124 grain for both. It will be a very slight bit more expensive and I mean very slight, but well worth the extra confidence offered. I try to be at 124 grn and around 1120 feet per second for both practice and carry. The only firearm I've ever had fail me with 115 grn. FMJ was my Glock 19 but I think 115 grn is marginal in any handgun. Not worth risking one's life when just a tad more will get the job done.


----------



## win231

This is a well-known issue with Gen 4 Glocks & Federal Champion ammo - along with weak & erratic ejection with brass hitting the shooter's face. It led to Glock sending many customers replacement recoil springs.


----------



## Craigh

win231 said:


> This is a well-known issue with Gen 4 Glocks & Federal Champion ammo - along with weak & erratic ejection with brass hitting the shooter's face. It led to Glock sending many customers replacement recoil springs.


So much for "Glock Perfection." Of course my Glock 19 is a Gen 3.


----------



## rustygun

I have ran thousands of cheap 115 grain ammo through my Gen 4 glock 17 without issue. My Glock 19 has less than a thousand rounds and it is the same way no issue with 115 grain cheap stuff. What I wonder is if with the ammo being lower power would there be a better chance to limp wrist the gun?


----------



## Craigh

rustygun said:


> I have ran thousands of cheap 115 grain ammo through my Gen 4 glock 17 without issue. My Glock 19 has less than a thousand rounds and it is the same way no issue with 115 grain cheap stuff. What I wonder is if with the ammo being lower power would there be a better chance to limp wrist the gun?


I don't know, personally. Glock may have fixed the weak 9mm issues it had when the Gen4 came out. I don't hear of it much anymore. Besides, and in my personal opinion, limp wristing is often an excuse used when someone's Glock fails to perform. I think any handgun should run no matter how limp wristed it is held. It just should. One day I hope that particular excuse will no longer be acceptable. After break-in a defensive carry gun shouldn't get a pass. I would not want my daughter to die because it was said she limp wristed her firearm during an emergency situation.


----------



## win231

rustygun said:


> I have ran thousands of cheap 115 grain ammo through my Gen 4 glock 17 without issue. My Glock 19 has less than a thousand rounds and it is the same way no issue with 115 grain cheap stuff. What I wonder is if with the ammo being lower power would there be a better chance to limp wrist the gun?


You may have purchased it after Glock updated the recoil springs.


----------



## win231

Craigh said:


> I don't know, personally. Glock may have fixed the weak 9mm issues it had when the Gen4 came out. I don't hear of it much anymore. Besides, and in my personal opinion, limp wristing is often an excuse used when someone's Glock fails to perform. I think any handgun should run no matter how limp wristed it is held. It just should. One day I hope that particular excuse will no longer be acceptable. After break-in a defensive carry gun shouldn't get a pass. I would not want my daughter to die because it was said she limp wristed her firearm during an emergency situation.


That "Limp-Wristing" excuse only emerged after Glock's Gen 4's came out with the different recoil spring. All my Glocks are older Gen 3's & have never malfunctioned when new or old. In fact, my GF has tiny hands that can't get around my Mod. 21's grip & the gun is completely vertical with every shot. Never malfunctions when she's shooting it.


----------



## Craigh

My Glock 19 is also Gen 3 and has more malfunctions than my 1911a models, on the average. That's not much, quite honestly, but might be every 400 or so rounds. The point is that all guns can malfunction, even Glocks, and Glocks aren't any better or worse at it than other brands. It's just that my Glockoholic glochophile friends seem to believe every one of their malfunctions are not the fault of their Glock, but something else every time. Oh, it's the ammo, or limp wristing, or bad springs, or this copper colored grease, or etc, ad nausium. It just can't be Glock Perfection. Give me a break.  

When all together talking old times, one of them will say how he's got 20,000 rounds through his Glock 17 with zero malfunctions. One of us others will say, "hey, how about that day you were cussing it out because of stovepipes?" Glockphile answer, "Oh, that was just weak ammo. I'm not counting that day in my 20,000 rounds." Nor any other day it messed up. Another one, "it's only Generation 'fill in the blank' that has problems, not other Glocks."


----------



## joepolo

Sounds like I'm reading a Taurus forum, it's never the gun always the shooter or ammo.


----------



## rustygun

WaltP said:


> I just fired two mags of Winchester 9mm Luger 115 grain FMJ practice rounds through my relatively new Glock 19 Gen4 at an indoor range--smooth as silk. Then I ran 80 rounds of Federal Champion 9mm Luger 115 grain FMJ RN practice rounds through it, and the gun jammed after every two or three rounds. After firing the last round in each mag the slide did not remain open as it should have. Are these just weak loads (a whole 100 count box of them?!!), or is there something else going on? I don't recall where I bought the Federals, but it wasn't Walmart. Probably bought them at the range a few months ago. Anybody else experience this? Thanks for your comments.


The only other thing I can think of is to check your extractor for chips. I once chipped the extractor on my G17 Gen 4. It could have been from letting the gun slam shut on a empty chamber I don't really know. That was the one time it let me down. Had a couple stove pipes but it still functioned most of the time. I was getting some pretty erratic ejection though I could see some coming over the top and falling to the left side. I think it was a $10 part and a 5 min repair.

The one and only time I know for a fact limp wristing was an issue is when my wife shot my G42 she would shoot it and the round would not eject. I picked it up POW POW POW no issue went back and forth a couple times then it hit me she was not getting a firm grip. I told her to grip it better and after that she has not had an issue.

It was in the 50's here in ohio in febuary on a Saturday so I was able to head out to the outdoor range with my G19 and a few other friends. Loaded my G19 up with some 115 grain ammo and went to work on some steel. POW POW POW PING PING PING Whaaa Hooooo about 150 times no issues.


----------



## Craigh

rustygun said:


> POW POW POW PING PING PING Whaaa Hooooo about 150 times


Darn, my friend. Is that the sound a G19 makes with a chipped extractor? Doesn't sound very good.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Limp wristing with lighter bullets can cause issues. I've used 124 & 147 gr ammo with 0 trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennydale

I have had a few bad (Almost catastrophic) Winchester White Box rounds (That's off my list now) I prefer Freedom Munitions, American Eagle, and a local maker Orr Tactical for target ammo.


----------



## Blackhawkman

I also have lone Wolf recoil spring assys in all my Glocks. A guy at the range last week had similar trouble. Limp wristing was "his" problem and cheap 115 gr ammo. I use American Eagle & Remington 124 & 147 gr ammo. I haven't had any issues with my Gen4 17 and Gen3 19. My Gen3 21 will gobble up any/all 45 acp ammo except SWC's. Feed ramp geometry???? FWIW


----------

